# Parker & Elvis on TV last night



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2005)

There was an Elvis thing on TV last night. They showed footage from the last concert, and some from a concert at the HIC in Hawaii.

It was kinduva Memory Lane kick for me. I was at the last 2 concerts he did at the HIC as a kid (one the "Live via Satellite" concert, and another one within that same year...been too long to remember which was first). In the backstage footage of his last concert, there was a silver-haired Hawaiian behind him in a red concert jacket, watching his back and offering support. It was wierd seeing Parker young. I was watching this in a room full of people; none knew who Parker was, and most only knew of Elvis via the legend and the name, and had no direct memory of his music. Dang, I'm gettin' old.

Regards,

Dave.

PS -- Did anybody else catch the show? (Elvis, by the Presley's).


----------



## Rick Wade (May 14, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> There was an Elvis thing on TV last night. They showed footage from the last concert, and some from a concert at the HIC in Hawaii.
> 
> It was kinduva Memory Lane kick for me. I was at the last 2 concerts he did at the HIC as a kid (one the "Live via Satellite" concert, and another one within that same year...been too long to remember which was first). In the backstage footage of his last concert, there was a silver-haired Hawaiian behind him in a red concert jacket, watching his back and offering support. It was wierd seeing Parker young. I was watching this in a room full of people; none knew who Parker was, and most only knew of Elvis via the legend and the name, and had no direct memory of his music. Dang, I'm gettin' old.
> 
> ...



I feel you pain although I haven't been in Kenpo that long (since 1990) I have always been a huge Elvis fan.  After I got into Kenpo and found out who Mr. Parker was and the Memphis mafia I went back through all the footage I have and you would be suprised at who you can identify.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 15, 2005)

Yeah I saw that show. There were a few clips of Mr. Parker and some other guys walking backstage with him. In one clip Mr. Parker was rubbing his shoulders. I wonder how many of those other guys in red jackets were Mr. Parker's students.


----------



## Jmh7331 (May 15, 2005)

Saw it, loved it.  I've been an Elvis fan longer than I've been in Kenpo, i.e. my whole life.  He's still the King!


----------



## kenposikh (May 15, 2005)

Damn you guys are lucky, I have always been an Elvis FAN and did not know he was associated with Mr PArker when I started my Kenpo journey in 92.

It's a shame that we can't get stuff like this over in the UK. I would dearly love to see footage of Mr Parker and Elvis.


----------



## Shortay (May 15, 2005)

Amrik, you are in luck.....

*Elvis By The Presleys - Wednesday, 18 May@9.00pm / ITV1*

and it's being brought out on DVD too.

Happy viewing!

xx


----------



## JenniM (May 16, 2005)

Shortay said:
			
		

> Amrik, you are in luck.....
> 
> *Elvis By The Presleys - Wednesday, 18 May@9.00pm / ITV1*
> 
> ...


We'll be watching!! See you at Camp x x x


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 23, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> There was an Elvis thing on TV last night. They showed footage from the last concert, and some from a concert at the HIC in Hawaii. It was kinduva Memory Lane kick for me. I was at the last 2 concerts he did at the HIC as a kid (one the "Live via Satellite" concert, and another one within that same year...been too long to remember which was first). In the backstage footage of his last concert, there was a silver-haired Hawaiian behind him in a red concert jacket, watching his back and offering support. It was wierd seeing Parker young. I was watching this in a room full of people; none knew who Parker was, and most only knew of Elvis via the legend and the name, and had no direct memory of his music. Dang, I'm gettin' old. Regards, Dave. PS -- Did anybody else catch the show? (Elvis, by the Presley's).


 Yes, I saw it too; I thought it was nicely done.  It's obvious that his family & friends put a lot of love into it, & it tried to put things into perspective (although I wish there could have been interviews with other members of the Memphis Mafia & more footage with Mr. Parker).  

I've always been a fan of Elvis' music, but did not know about his affiliation with Mr. Parker & Kenpo until I read Infinite Insights Vol. I as a White Belt (I thought, "Cool--I'm definitely in the right place!" :supcool: ).  It did have a lot of clips that I hadn't seen before (was too young to go to his concerts, but heard his songs on the radio & had seen the documentaries "Elvis: That's the way it is" & "Elvis on Tour").  I envy anyone who saw him live in concert--from the footage, it looks like that's when he was at his best. _[I'll never forget that hot August afternoon when my mother, my little brother & I were in the car & it was announced over the radio that he was gone--we were all so shocked.]_ 

And, it was nice to see a silver-haired Hawaiian gentleman in the red jacket touch his friend's shoulder to show his support...


----------



## kenposikh (May 24, 2005)

Shortay said:
			
		

> Amrik, you are in luck.....
> 
> *Elvis By The Presleys - Wednesday, 18 May@9.00pm / ITV1*
> 
> ...




Thanks Shortay,

Managed to get it recorded and wayched it. I thought it was very well done. Looking out for the DVD now.

Take care of yourself hope to see you soon

xx


----------



## Mike Att (May 25, 2005)

The DVD of the special has a small bonus section devoted to Elvis and his love of Karate.

Also if anyone has seen the documentary "This is Elvis" made in the mid 80's, it has a few minutes of Kenpo footage and also shows Parker and him backstage at that last concert.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 25, 2005)

Mike Att said:
			
		

> The DVD of the special has a small bonus section devoted to Elvis and his love of Karate.  Also if anyone has seen the documentary "This is Elvis" made in the mid 80's, it has a few minutes of Kenpo footage and also shows Parker and him backstage at that last concert.


Good to know--I was thinking about buying the DVD.  About "This is Elvis"; it's been so long since I've seen it that I don't remember the Kenpo footage, so I'll definitely rent it (assuming it's available) & take another look.


----------

